# Openings in Bulloch County Deer/Turkey Club



## garidgerunner (Apr 4, 2007)

We have a few openings in our large acreage club in Bulloch County.

If interested, email me.


----------



## DDICKEY (Apr 4, 2007)

*HUNTING CLUB*

INTERESTED CALL ME 912-210-6377


----------



## littleonespop (Apr 4, 2007)

Please call with more info.
912-655-9440
Thanks


----------



## UGAalum13 (Apr 4, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## garidgerunner (Apr 19, 2007)

*Lease in SE Ga with openings*

Still a few openings left.


----------



## tumbleweed (Apr 19, 2007)

How many acres, how many members, how many acres are huntable out of the total, is there camping, is it mostly pines or hardwoods, food plots?  Please post details.


----------



## garidgerunner (May 21, 2007)

*SE Club Memberships Available for Turkey/Deer*

Bump


----------



## garidgerunner (Jun 11, 2007)

*Openings in Large Land Lease in Bulloch County*

Bump


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Jun 23, 2007)

*????*

PM sent


----------



## garidgerunner (Jun 28, 2007)

*SE Ga Openings*

Bump


----------



## Savannah750 (Jun 28, 2007)

Im interested, can you PM me some details like size,plots, members and such.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 1Baddad! (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello,
I'm interested!! Can you tell me how large the club is? Where is it located. How much $$$$ How many members? Is there camping available? Thank You.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 3, 2007)

The club is over 10,000 acres.  It is a dog hunting club with still hunting only areas.  It is located just off of I-16 in the nevils area.  It is $900 a year.  
Pm  garidgerunner and he can fill in any more blanks.
I am new and don't know all the details yet.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## garidgerunner (Jul 13, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 18, 2007)

Still have openings


----------



## garidgerunner (Jul 23, 2007)

*Large SE Ga Land Lease*

Bump


----------



## garidgerunner (Jul 30, 2007)

*SE Ga Land*

Bump


----------



## ejm (Aug 5, 2007)

What's the name of the club?


----------



## garidgerunner (Aug 6, 2007)

*SE Ga Club*

Mill Branch Hunting Club - located between I-16 and Pembroke off Hwy 67.


----------



## garidgerunner (Aug 13, 2007)

*SE Ga Club*

Bump


----------



## garidgerunner (Aug 21, 2007)

*SE Ga Club*

Several Memberships Left - Large Land lease


----------

